# The Front Seat thing, again.



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

After driving about a year I, like many others, began to keep my front passenger seat all the way forward.
Only to be adjusted for a 4th pax.
Now, 98% of pax get this, usually a quick glance thru the window is enough of a clue for them that there is a large bag on the seat and they're not welcome there.

Then there's the guy I had yesterday!
3 people, 2 women and this Bozo.
It's relevant to mention that they were going to a hotel TWO minutes away.
He opened the door, looked at the bag, as I was saying, "There's room in the back."
And he grabbed my tote bag. Grabbed it like he had some plan for what to do with it.
I said much more firmly, "There's room in the back."

He got it that time and moved back with the ladies.

Guessing he was thinking, "We men sit up front."

No, you don't. Mister 1 star.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Ha! I also keep the seat moved pretty far forward. I don't tell people not to sit there but it's punishment enough that they always seem to squeeze in THEN adjust the seat.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Maybe he didn't want get #metoo'd while squishing in the back with those 2 girls.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

See, for 3 people, I always let one sit in the front, if that's what they wanted to do. 1 or 2? Not right off the bat, and the reason had better be better than "I'm a man!".

That'll get you the trunk!


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

You should have room for 4 people. why does it matter if one wants to sit in the front? What do you do when you have 4 people and your bag is in the way then?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I have my front passenger seat all the way up, but I let my pax sit wherever they want.
If they are by themselves and want to sit in front, I slide the seat back as they open the door.
If there are multiple pax, I let the person sitting in front to determine if they want to move the seat back and decrease the room for the back seat person. In most cases, they leave the seat where it's at.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> What do you do when you have 4 people and your bag is in the way then?


What an excellent question. I'm so glad you're here to add to the discussion!

If there are 4 people I move the bag to the floor in front of my seat.

But the person next to me is going to adjust the seat back, out of necessity. And after they depart I'm going to have to undo my seatbelt, move my Whataburger cup out of the way, lean ALL the way over and move the little control until the seat is back where I WANT IT.

And I'm not going thru that for a 2 minute trip.

And that's why it matters, Mike.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> "There's room in the back."


Why would you tell a pax to move your tote bag to the back?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> After driving about a year I, like many others, began to keep my front passenger seat all the way forward.
> Only to be adjusted for a 4th pax.
> Now, 98% of pax get this, usually a quick glance thru the window is enough of a clue for them that there is a large bag on the seat and they're not welcome there.
> 
> ...


People will do that with tote bags, which is why I keep my purse on the front seat. People WILL NOT touch purses. They open the front door, look at the purse, then they look at me. I smile, then they say "I'll get in the back." Problem solved. 


Mikeoftulsa said:


> You should have room for 4 people. why does it matter if one wants to sit in the front? What do you do when you have 4 people and your bag is in the way then?


4 seats are available if needed, but I prefer not having someone in the front seat for security purposes. (and because my dashcam records the backseat well, but doesn't get everything in the front)


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> What an excellent question. I'm so glad you're here to add to the discussion!
> 
> If there are 4 people I move the bag to the floor in front of my seat.
> 
> ...


Maybe I don't get it, but why does it matter if they want to sit in the front? I guess if you are anti-social and dont want to have any interaction with the pax then I see being confrontational and insisting they sit in the back. Outside of that, why does it matter? It really shouldn't be that big of an issue to move the seat back. It literally takes 15 seconds to reach over and move it back if they move it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> After driving about a year I, like many others, began to keep my front passenger seat all the way forward.
> Only to be adjusted for a 4th pax.
> Now, 98% of pax get this, usually a quick glance thru the window is enough of a clue for them that there is a large bag on the seat and they're not welcome there.
> 
> ...


Why are so concerned about riders sitting in the front seat?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Maybe I don't get it, but why does it matter if they want to sit in the front? I guess if you are anti-social and dont want to have any interaction with the pax then I see being confrontational and insisting they sit in the back. Outside of that, why does it matter? It really shouldn't be that big of an issue to move the seat back. It literally takes 15 seconds to reach over and move it back if they move it.


It's very distracting to have a stranger sitting that close to me. It's not safe. They tend to point their finger across my face to show where to turn and micro manage how I drive. I don't need to smell them either. The worst are the backback idiots that try to sit in front and scratch the crap out of my glove compartment. It's actually good to tell people to get in the back , it shows them you don't take any crap ?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't really care. And it's easier to keep an eye on someone in the front seat.

I do keep the front seat all the way up, but I could care less if they sit in front or back.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's very distracting to have a stranger sitting that close to me. It's not safe. They tend to point their finger across my face to show where to turn and micro manage how I drive. I don't need to smell them either. The worst are the backback idiots that try to sit in front and scratch the crap out of my glove compartment. It's actually good to tell people to get in the back , it shows them you don't take any crap ?


Maybe you guys have worst pax than here in Tulsa but I seldom have any issues with pax invading my personal space.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> What an excellent question. I'm so glad you're here to add to the discussion!
> 
> If there are 4 people I move the bag to the floor in front of my seat.
> 
> ...


Great job with the reply!

I keep my seat jammed all the way forward. It is painfully funny sometimes to watch dudes try to squeeze in then reach around for the controls to move seat. There are several controls on the side of the seat, tilt, lumbar, ass up or down and front up or down as well as the usual front/ back motion.

Do they make child proof front seat controls? If not I sure wish I had them. LOL. By the time they get through messing with my seats, I ALWAYS finally say to them, " Ya got it where ya want it now? Just remember to put it the way ya found it please."

I don't tell them it has memory seat positions. That's why I don't get all bent out of shape. Just partially bent out of shape.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Maybe you guys have worst pax than here in Tulsa but I seldom have any issues with pax invading my personal space.


The front seat pax in Tulsa have never scratched up your glove compartment or touched you or pointed across your face? How many rides have you done ? I work in Southern California , we have all types here


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Maybe you guys have worst pax than here in Tulsa but I seldom have any issues with pax invading my personal space.


You're a guy, right? It's doubtful you'd understand that women have different security issues.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I don't really care. And it's easier to keep an eye on someone in the front seat.
> 
> I do keep the front seat all the way up, but I could care less if they sit in front or back.


The passenger is basically buying the entire car. If you roll up to a stop with four pax (like I did today outside a casino) then somebody will be getting in the front seat. Denying any passenger -- even if it's just a solitary pax -- the front seat could invite retaliation in the form of one-starred false allegations.

With Uber and Lyft, you have to pick your battles. I'm not going to battle a passenger over which seat they prefer. If they want the front seat, they can have the f-ing thing. It's better than spending two days on a "time-out" because the guy you forced into the backseat suddenly decided you had too much to drink.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

HAHA maybe that is where I got a low rating as a PAX once. Dude had his duffel in the front seat, wife and kids got in back, I asked if I could sit in front. Sounds like a dick driver might have 1* me for that haha.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Maybe I don't get it, but why does it matter if they want to sit in the front? I guess if you are anti-social and dont want to have any interaction with the pax then I see being confrontational and insisting they sit in the back. Outside of that, why does it matter? It really shouldn't be that big of an issue to move the seat back. It literally takes 15 seconds to reach over and move it back if they move it.


It might be different for a 6' 3" guy versus a petite woman. Also if you (either the driver or passenger) have a jealous spouse/SO, having opposite sex passengers sit in the back might help keep the peace. Imagine if you have friends or family who don't know you do rideshare and one day they see you with a blonde half your age riding next to you at 10pm. Those type of situations could be trouble for some people.

Myself personally I don't care either but I can see why others might.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Maybe I don't get it, but why does it matter if they want to sit in the front? I guess if you are anti-social and dont want to have any interaction with the pax then I see being confrontational and insisting they sit in the back. Outside of that, why does it matter? It really shouldn't be that big of an issue to move the seat back. It literally takes 15 seconds to reach over and move it back if they move it.


Idgaf where they wanna sit either.
But then again my legs are kinda 
skinny like a chickens. 
I've never had any pax touch me anyway.
I look like an overweight still alive cryptkeeper.....


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I have plenty of people get in the front seat and have no issue with it Some people get car sick, some have long legs, some feel weird riding in the back. Some ask if it’s ok, others just hop in. My only problem is if they remain silent or are on their phones the whole time, then it’s rather awkward. 

As far as keeping your purse on the front seat... that seems VERY unwise to me. Why give anyone a chance to snatch it? Leave it at home or stash it away. My purse is locked away in the cargo area, not accessible to passengers.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Idgaf where they wanna sit either.
> But then again my legs are kinda
> skinny like a chickens.
> I've never had any pax touch me anyway.
> I look like an overweight still alive cryptkeeper.....


I've had a couple uncomfortable rides with women wanting to rub my shoulders while sitting behind me or hold onto my arm when sitting next to me before she tried to kiss me when she got out of the car before proceeding to tell me how mad her husband is with her.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

njn said:


> Why would you tell a pax to move your tote bag to the back?


That's the same question I had


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> The front seat pax in Tulsa have never scratched up your glove compartment or touched you or pointed across your face? How many rides have you done ? I work in Southern California , we have all types here


Between Uber and Lyft, nearly 3000 trips. And no, I've never had anyone scratch up my glove compartment or pointed across my face. The only people to have touched me were drunk women who must have mistaken me for a man wanting their affections which made it uncomfortable when I had to inform them it wasn't happening.



Fozzie said:


> You're a guy, right? It's doubtful you'd understand that women have different security issues.


Did you just assume my gender?

Well, you assumed right. I can see that, but if you are afraid to have people in your car, perhaps this isn't the right gig for said person.



touberornottouber said:


> It might be different for a 6' 3" guy versus a petite woman. Also if you (either the driver or passenger) have a jealous spouse/SO, having opposite sex passengers sit in the back might help keep the peace. Imagine if you have friends or family who don't know you do rideshare and one day they see you with a blonde half your age riding next to you at 10pm. Those type of situations could be trouble for some people.
> 
> Myself personally I don't care either but I can see why others might.


Ehh, my wife gets to hear about all my stories. If you still have jealousy issues after being married for 15+ yrs, you are doing something wrong in your relationship.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> I've had a couple uncomfortable rides with women wanting to rub my shoulders while sitting behind me or hold onto my arm when sitting next to me before she tried to kiss me when she got out of the car before proceeding to tell me how mad her husband is with her.


I guess ide be mad too if my wife was a ****.
No matter what I do I cant get her to divorce me. Probably cause I'm so good in bed NOT!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I'd rather have someone in the front seat that sitting behind me.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

If I am a group of three as PAX, for a normal sedan I would want to sit one in front and two in back. No other way.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Other than the one time a young punk sitting next to me suddenly punched me in the head for no reason and I almost veered off the road, I don't care too much about pax wanting to sit up front.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't mind either way, even with one person. I don't use any tricks to influence seating. 

The only thing that bugs me is when you get that drunk guy who wants to take over the radio and start karaoke. I can't stand loud music, and when people lower windows to sing out, putting me at risk for a noise ticket..... Luckily this has only happened a few times....


----------



## Dmitry11 (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't care when people sit on the front seat. Really opposite, because it is easier to talk if this is a nice person and easier to control for scratching if this is a bad person. My previous car was brand new Toyota CH-R and after 8 month they scratched interior in back so bad like this car was used 20 years. But I guess the plastic is not very good in this model especially on console between seats.
I more hate that Uber and Lyft charge riders up to 160% more money than they pay to us.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Seriously? I've been hoping that someone would develop a peer-to-peer app that could connect drivers with riders and eliminate the middle man. This will be ripe for criminal activity if it isn't well-designed, but somebody needs to put Uber and Lyft on notice. A thoughtful platform that has adequate safeguards just might be the future of rideshare.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Did you just assume my gender?
> Well, you assumed right. I can see that, but if you are afraid to have people in your car, perhaps this isn't the right gig for said person.


Pretty cocky, aren't you, "Mr. nearly 3000 trips." It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that "Mike Of Tulsa" is a guy, or do you just assume that all women are ignorant?

Just because you don't experience the same level of bullshit that women do doesn't mean that our safety isn't a real ****ing issue. How many guys have reached over from the front seat and grabbed your thigh? How many guys have sat in your front seat and stared at you like a goddamn piece of meat? If your wife was driving, would you give a rats ass about the same happening to her, or are you apathetic to her safety as well?

Typical ******* asshole. Welcome to the Fozzie ignore list.


----------



## Dmitry11 (Dec 15, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Seriously? I've been hoping that someone would develop a peer-to-peer app that could connect drivers with riders and eliminate the middle man. This will be ripe for criminal activity if it isn't well-designed, but somebody needs to put Uber and Lyft on notice. A thoughtful platform that has adequate safeguards just might be the future of rideshare.


Yes! I think the same!


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> People will do that with tote bags, which is why I keep my purse on the front seat. People WILL NOT touch purses. They open the front door, look at the purse, then they look at me. I smile, then they say "I'll get in the back." Problem solved.
> 
> 4 seats are available if needed, but I prefer not having someone in the front seat for security purposes. (and because my dashcam records the backseat well, but doesn't get everything in the front)


If you REALLY want men not to sit in the front, put a box of tampons on the seat. Men will NEVER touch a box of tampons. NEVER!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Denying any passenger -- even if it's just a solitary pax -- the front seat could invite retaliation in the form of one-starred false allegations.


Isn't that something.

These POS companies classify the drivers as ICs and always claim that drivers are their own bosses, yet as your comment shows, the so-called "bosses" are in reality subservient to both the companies and the pax.

These companies put the power of blackmail into the hands of the customers knowing that most drivers will do things against their own best interests in order to avoid bad ratings and/or false accusations.

This is one of the issues that will hopefully be reformed by AB5 in California.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

rkozy said:


> With Uber and Lyft, you have to pick your battles. I'm not going to battle a passenger over which seat they prefer. If they want the front seat, they can have the f-ing thing.


I often wish the pax would prefer to take the driver's seat especially on those early morning airport runs. I could then stretch out on the back seat and relax for a while.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> This is one of the issues that will hopefully be reformed by AB5 in California.


If you're somebody who hates totally flexible hours and the ability to decline rides, I'm guessing AB5 will fix those short-comings, too.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

rkozy said:


> If you're somebody who hates totally flexible hours and the ability to decline rides, I'm guessing AB5 will fix those short-comings, too.


If AB5 passes, these companies will have no choice but to offer major concessions in order to keep driver IC status. If drivers become employees, both companies may very well go belly up.

The most important concessions should be much higher pay rates, providing drivers with the DESTINATION during ping, and a dramatically fairer "discipline" system.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Some pax feel like its their choice. I have cancelled several for not wanting to cooperate. The seat control is easily accessible on the right side of the center console, but front seat pax yend to take liberties. Like trying to change radio stations. Or using my charger cord. So i normally lock the front right door, so the ones that missed the hint of my stopping so the back doir is right in front of them, won't just jump in.

There's one young guy out here who always changes his destination. Always wants the front seat. Then proceeds to play noisy games on his phone. So a 10 minute ride changes to a 30 mile ride to BFE soon as his ass hits the seat, and then there is the video game sound effects distracting you, and at night, additional glare from the reflection of his phone screen. Back seat for you, sport. And what's that, now you want to go to to the south west edge of hampshire?


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's very distracting to have a stranger sitting that close to me. It's not safe. They tend to point their finger across my face to show where to turn and micro manage how I drive. I don't need to smell them either. The worst are the backback idiots that try to sit in front and scratch the crap out of my glove compartment. It's actually good to tell people to get in the back , it shows them you don't take any crap ?


Um, if you can't handle someone sitting in a seat next to you and drive. Then perhaps Uber isn't for you? (Let alone a smell.)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> If AB5 passes, these companies will have no choice but to offer major concessions in order to keep driver IC status. If drivers become employees, both companies may very well go belly up.
> 
> The most important concessions should be much higher pay rates, providing drivers with the DESTINATION during ping, and a dramatically fairer "discipline" system.


It would be good if Uberlyft could change its deal with drivers to make them true ICs. I'd welcome a return to $1.50 per mile and 30 cents per minute, plus greatly reduced Uberlyft control over how I work, the ability to set my own prices etc. However one of the three tests for employee vs IC is whether the activity performed by the worker in question is inside or outside the hiring entity's line of business. Given that nobody with half a brain believes the spiel that Uberlyft is not a transportation company but a technology company ( :roflmao: ) then Uberlyft drivers can never move from the current disguised employee / fake IC status to genuine IC status if the bill is made law....

I think that this particular rule is misguided - I see no reason why drivers could not be ICs if the level of company control over drivers were reduced to IC levels.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It would be good if Uberlyft could change its deal with drivers to make them true ICs. I'd welcome a return to $1.50 per mile and 30 cents per minute, plus greatly reduced Uberlyft control over how I work, the ability to set my own prices etc. However one of the three tests for employee vs IC is whether the activity performed by the worker in question is inside or outside the hiring entity's line of business. Given that nobody with half a brain believes the spiel that Uberlyft is not a transportation company but a technology company ( :roflmao: ) thenUberlyft drivers will never be IC if the bill is made law....
> 
> I think that this particular rule is misguided - I see no reason why drivers could not be ICs if the level of company control over drivers were reduced to IC levels.


I don't believe the rules are misguided at all, and with all of the abuse of IC status (in many occupations besides "gig" jobs) that goes on in this country, it shows the rules are necessary to set some kind of benchmark.

Having said that, given the realities of perpetually high rates of Third World immigration into this country, allowing drivers to set their own rates would be a sprint to the bottom. Clueless drivers would be offering their services for pennies per mile.

Employee status is a non-starter for me.

Therefore, the best option is to continue the faux IC status we have now but with dramatically better pay and working conditions.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I don't believe the rules are misguided at all, and with all of the abuse of IC status (in many occupations besides "gig" jobs) that goes on in this country, it shows the rules are necessary to set some kind of benchmark.


No, I think that only the specific test that precludes workers from being ICs if they are in the same line of business as the hirer is wrong. I think that workers should be able to be ICs even if they are in the same line of business as the hirer. But clearly these gig companies have demonstrated through their behaviour that they need to be regulated.


> Having said that, given the realities of perpetually high rates of Third World immigration into this country, allowing drivers to set their own rates would be a sprint to the bottom.


Not sure on that. I see plenty of driver protests that rates have been slashed too far. I see no driver protests complaining that they are being paid too much. But I guess there are probably some hobbyist drivers who would drive for zero profit, and there are also the "gas is my only expense" drivers.


> Employee status is a non-starter for me.


I'm looking forward to it. In SF it's going to be $15 per hour, plus Uberlyft will have to pay compensation for mileage driven. All miles, not just pax on board.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's very distracting to have a stranger sitting that close to me. It's not safe. They tend to point their finger across my face to show where to turn and micro manage how I drive. I don't need to smell them either. The worst are the backback idiots that try to sit in front and scratch the crap out of my glove compartment. It's actually good to tell people to get in the back , it shows them you don't take any crap ?


You shouldn't be driving.

The drivers that gets upset about a rider sitting infront probably gets annoyed at alot of things.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> If AB5 passes, these companies will have no choice but to offer major concessions in order to keep driver IC status. If drivers become employees, both companies may very well go belly up.
> 
> The most important concessions should be much higher pay rates, providing drivers with the DESTINATION during ping, and a dramatically fairer "discipline" system.


If AB5 passes, it'll be too late to negotiate.



Working4peanuts said:


> If you REALLY want men not to sit in the front, put a box of tampons on the seat. Men will NEVER touch a box of tampons. NEVER!


You don't know how true that statement is. I once asked my husband to pick some up on his way home. Typical macho man sure as hell wasn't going to do it himself, so he sent one of his Marines to the commissary to buy them, then place them in the trunk of his car for him to bring home. SMFH


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> If AB5 passes, it'll be too late to negotiate.
> 
> 
> You don't know how true that statement is. I once asked my husband to pick some up on his way home. Typical macho man sure as hell wasn't going to do it himself, so he sent one of his Marines to the commissary to buy them, then place them in the trunk of his car for him to bring home. SMFH


How bad would it be, though? 15 bucks per hour, plus car expenses. On the downside, there would probably be no refusing pings. But since we'll be paid for all miles, including driving to the pickup, it doesn't matter how far the ping is.

Also, there will be no surge pricing; not that there's any worthwhile surge any more anyway. No more enticing drivers with fake surges or surges that disappear as soon as you get to them. No, if Uberlyft wants to relocate drivers from less busy to more busier areas then it will pay them to do so.

And we'll still have the ability to refuse to service to the non-transportables such as the drunks and the abusive.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> If AB5 passes, it'll be too late to negotiate.


Glad I'm not in California. I signed up with Uber and Lyft specifically because I could set my own hours. That all goes out the window once U/L is forced to treat their drivers as wage-earning employees.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Pretty cocky, aren't you, "Mr. nearly 3000 trips." It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that "Mike Of Tulsa" is a guy, or do you just assume that all women are ignorant?
> 
> Just because you don't experience the same level of bullshit that women do doesn't mean that our safety isn't a real @@@@ing issue. How many guys have reached over from the front seat and grabbed your thigh? How many guys have sat in your front seat and stared at you like a goddamn piece of meat? If your wife was driving, would you give a rats ass about the same happening to her, or are you apathetic to her safety as well?
> 
> Typical ******* @@@@@@@. Welcome to the Fozzie ignore list.


Was a joke about th assuming my gender. I wouldn't classify myself as cocky. Condfident, yes, cocky, no. My wife has to deal with similar situations all the time due to her working overnights at a hotel in downtown Tulsa. She deals with drunk men on a regular basis. I don't like that she has to deal with it, but its a part of her job unfortunately. I worry about her safety at times but I know she knows how to handle herself.

*******? lol. Ignore me if you want. Your loss.



JamesBond008 said:


> Um, if you can't handle someone sitting in a seat next to you and drive. Then perhaps Uber isn't for you? (Let alone a smell.)


my thoughts as well.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How bad would it be, though? 15 bucks per hour, plus car expenses. On the downside, there would probably be no refusing pings. But since we'll be paid for all miles, including driving to the pickup, it doesn't matter how far the ping is.
> 
> Also, there will be no surge pricing. No more enticing drivers with fake surges or surges that disappear as soon as you get to them. No, if Uberlyft wants to relocate drivers from less busy to more busier areas then it will pay them to do so.
> 
> And we'll still have the ability to refuse to service to the non-transportables such as the drunks and the abusive.


My guess would be something more like state minimum wage + 25 cents /mile. (mileage paid based on their distance calculations, with maybe a 10% difference allowed for route variation) Anything past 25 cents the driver can try to write off as unreimbursed expenses. $15 /hr + 25 cents mile would be a HUGE cut for me, and being classified as an employee would also prevent me from working for other rideshare companies, further diminishing my profits.

I like not working nights, weekends, holidays and events. I like not having to pickup drunks and obnoxious asshats. I like schedule flexibility. Moving us to a W2 would guarantee my exit to another gig.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> My guess would be something more like state minimum wage + 25 cents /mile. (mileage paid based on their distance calculations, with maybe a 10% difference allowed for route variation) Anything past 25 cents the driver can try to write off as unreimbursed expenses. $15 /hr + 25 cents mile would be a HUGE cut for me, and being classified as an employee would also prevent me from working for other rideshare companies, further diminishing my profits.
> 
> I like not working nights, weekends, holidays and events. I like not having to pickup drunks and obnoxious asshats. I like schedule flexibility. Moving us to a W2 would guarantee my exit to another gig.


I would agree if I was still earning rates similar to Seattle's. But I'm now on 70 cents per mile and this, coupled with a big fall in demand due to Uberlyft's price hikes and over-saturation of drivers, means that being an employee would be much better than what things have become. Now there are vast swathes during shifts when it is completely dead with no work available. Once we're employees if Uberlyft doesn't want to send me work it'll be fine by me! I'll settle down to a nice movie on Netflix and get paid 15 bucks an hour to do it.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

It is actually safer to have the pax in the front. They're just as close in the back and you can't see what they are doing while you are driving.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Some people get car sickness in the back.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> It is actually safer to have the pax in the front. They're just as close in the back and you can't see what they are doing while you are driving.


If they're in the front you can't see them on dashcam if anything bad happens.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Employee drivers will mean that Uberlyft will have to take a much more proactive role in managing the logistics of its business in terms of having its drivers in the right places at the right times. At the moment the costs of this are borne by the drivers (no pay for driving to high demand / surge areas) but once Uberlyft has to pay for every single mile that drivers drive then they're going to be much more diligent.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> I've had a couple uncomfortable rides with women wanting to rub my shoulders while sitting behind me or hold onto my arm when sitting next to me before she tried to kiss me when she got out of the car before proceeding to tell me how mad her husband is with her.


I'm waiting for this, hasn't happened yet.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I'd rather have someone in the front seat that sitting behind me.





CJfrom619 said:


> You shouldn't be driving.
> 
> The drivers that gets upset about a rider sitting infront probably gets annoyed at alot of things.


You got annoyed at words I typed in a post , what does that say about you? ?



JamesBond008 said:


> Um, if you can't handle someone sitting in a seat next to you and drive. Then perhaps Uber isn't for you? (Let alone a smell.)


I got something for you to smell ... DEEZ NUTS ?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> You got annoyed at words I typed in a post , what does that say about you? ?
> 
> 
> I got something for you to smell ... DEEZ NUTS ?


Lol who says I got annoyed.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> After driving about a year I, like many others, began to keep my front passenger seat all the way forward.
> Only to be adjusted for a 4th pax.
> Now, 98% of pax get this, usually a quick glance thru the window is enough of a clue for them that there is a large bag on the seat and they're not welcome there.
> 
> ...


Do what I did last time pax wanted front seat:

Keep front door locked.
If pax gives you shit for it, cancel.
When they gripe to you that you cxled,
*whiney voice* "But you said you wanted to sit up front! Obviously you are already upset with me. There are plenty of other drivers out there!"

This is "Customer service" these days. If the first few seconds of meeting a pax, there's a problem, just cxl, or kick them out. Dumping the pax with some other driver who will stoop down for them, "ensures the best customer service possible"


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's very distracting to have a stranger sitting that close to me. It's not safe. They tend to point their finger across my face to show where to turn and micro manage how I drive. I don't need to smell them either. The worst are the backback idiots that try to sit in front and scratch the crap out of my glove compartment. It's actually good to tell people to get in the back , it shows them you don't take any crap ?


I was gonna say, but.....and oh yeah....my ****ing car, my ****ing call. People that don't get it will never get it. No need trying to explain. All I will say is...Golden Retriever vs. A Lion.



Mikeoftulsa said:


> Maybe you guys have worst pax than here in Tulsa but I seldom have any issues with pax invading my personal space.


Personality differences bro....if you don't get it, you never will. Have all your pax sit in the front seat, who cares? But for those that don't like it or want it, let it go.

Jeezus H....here we go. "You shouldn't be driving" "this isn't for you" "what's the big deal".....live and let live. EVERYONE of us is different and is comfortable with or prefers different things. If you don't get that or understand it, maybe YOU'RE the pansy. Get over the differences already. And another thing, NONE of you can sit in my front seat. Suck it. Happy motoring!


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> I've had a couple uncomfortable rides with women wanting to rub my shoulders while sitting behind me or hold onto my arm when sitting next to me before she tried to kiss me when she got out of the car before proceeding to tell me how mad her husband is with her.


I've had a few men get weird w me- one time one guy suddenly out of nowhere grabbed my breast?I'm not gonna lie- my blood pressure goes UP and I don't feel 100% safe anymore when a man gets in the front seat. I also had a neurotic woman in the front seat honk my horn without asking and also reach for my steering wheel. She seemed like she needed medication!??‍♀I never realized how many unstable people there are in society until I started to drive Uber...


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> I was gonna say, but.....and oh yeah....my @@@@ing car, my @@@@ing call. People that don't get it will never get it. No need trying to explain. All I will say is...Golden Retriever vs. A Lion.
> 
> 
> Personality differences bro....if you don't get it, you never will. Have all your pax sit in the front seat, who cares? But for those that don't like it or want it, let it go.
> ...


Say's the guy that can't drive a car safely with a person sitting next to him. Tens of millions, probably hundreds of millions of people, well maybe a billion people can do it. Yet you can't.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> What an excellent question. I'm so glad you're here to add to the discussion!
> 
> If there are 4 people I move the bag to the floor in front of my seat.
> 
> ...


Oh god! Not have to move the Whataburger cup! What a world! What a world! What a world!


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> Say's the guy that can't drive a car safely with a person sitting next to him. Tens of millions, probably hundreds of millions of people, well maybe a billion people can do it. Yet you can't.


Huh? LOL, this doesn't even make sense. Try again.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> Maybe he didn't want get #metoo'd while squishing in the back with those 2 girls.


 when us older folks read # we don't think hashtag, we think pound sign. So why are all these people saying "pound me too"? Okay, if you say so.


----------



## Manecut1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> After driving about a year I, like many others, began to keep my front passenger seat all the way forward.
> Only to be adjusted for a 4th pax.
> Now, 98% of pax get this, usually a quick glance thru the window is enough of a clue for them that there is a large bag on the seat and they're not welcome there.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me I always let passengers ride in the front if that's where they wish they're the ones paying for the ride I don't have a meter I don't have any equipment in the front seat to keep them uncomfortable so if they wish to ride in the front seat let let them.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Manecut1 said:


> Are you kidding me I always let passengers ride in the front if that's where they wish they're the ones paying for the ride I don't have a meter I don't have any equipment in the front seat to keep them uncomfortable so if they wish to ride in the front seat let let them.


Again, it's all personal preference. We are "independent" for a reason. I do what I want, and if I do not prefer some awkward weirdo sitting next to me for 5-30 minutes, that's up to me. You social butterflies with a need to be validated can open your front seat all you want to. And for the SJ warriors, there is no injustice here unless you're a communist.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Probably half my riders sat in the front seat. Never cared, no one ever caused a problem. 

But to each there own.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I'd prefer most pax sitting in the front personally. Easier to keep my eyes on em.

Yesterday had an otherwise pleasant lady make use of the box of tissues I used to provide (as of yesterday), and stuff the tissues she blew her nose with etc into the cracks of the rear bench seats.

No more ****ing freebies.

This bag of jolly ranchers has caused so much annoyance and trouble, too.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I prefer my pax in the back seat simply because so many of them stink of cigarettes, or are dragging cig smoke from that last puff they had to take, or because they haven't bathed in days, or use half a bottle of perfume or cologne every day. 

But if they ask, I allow them in front. I discourage it by having the seat halfway forward.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

im not petty at all when im a rider, everybody gets five stars and everybody gets a tip.
but if you were to suggest that id have to ride in the back seat with two other people with your fanny pack taking up the front, id come after you hard.
enjoy dealing with uber after I got out.

grow up


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I drive a minivan that seats 5 in the back. I keep the front seat all the way forward just so it's easier for people to get in and out in the back. When I pull up I hit the button so the sliding door opens. I really like the sliding door in traffic since it only protrudes slightly. 

Sometimes even when there's not many passengers somebody wants the front seat. Most of the people see the front seat is forward and decide to go for the back. 

But there's some people who see the front seat is forward and decide to go for it anyway. I think it's a passive-aggressive thing. They see the front seats forward and assume I don't want them there but they do it anyway. 

Actually I really don't care where they sit. I think it's more elegant for them to sit in the back oh, it's more like being chauffeured. Sitting in the front is like riding shotgun.

As far as safety is concerned I think it's better to have a stranger to your side then behind you.


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> when us older folks read # we don't think hashtag, we think pound sign. So why are all these people saying "pound me too"? Okay, if you say so.


Yep. It's a pound sign to me too


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Maybe I don't get it, but why does it matter if they want to sit in the front? I guess if you are anti-social and dont want to have any interaction with the pax then I see being confrontational and insisting they sit in the back. Outside of that, why does it matter? It really shouldn't be that big of an issue to move the seat back. It literally takes 15 seconds to reach over and move it back if they move it.
> [/QUOTE
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> ...


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

What gives with all these anti-pax vibes? When the pax pays for the ride, he/she is paying for the entire car and essentially owns it and its driver for the ride's duration. I find it handy to adopt the exclamation "yowsah!" as my only intelligible retort to any whim the rider vocalizes. Also, isn't it cold and stand-offish to play front-seat mind games with people whom we should only perceive as potential friends? After all, nobody is driving these strangers around for something as preposterous as a living wage. It's just an opportunity to get out of the house and away from the spouse now that we're all retired, right? <drools and twirls overly long, white eyebrows>

edit:
Uh-oh. I didn't intend my above post as a knock against Sam Clemens who posted just before me. I actually didn't see his post. Sorry Mark. Loved your trenchant, posthumous memoirs.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

LOL. Of course this thread has some man vs woman battle going on in it too. Male vs Female has been fought longer than Israeli and Palestinians. It's understandable. It's objectively different for male and female drivers to put pax in the front.



I have the same stance I do with every thread about the front seat. I'm 5 foot 9ish dude who talks a lot and works on vibes so I have no problem with single riders sitting in the front. If I'm going to be talking a lot any ways you might as well get in the front seat. Sometimes it's some big ass dude, sometimes it's a pretty lady dressed up to go to the club and just has no problem vibing, get a mix of stuff. 

I honestly prefer the single front seat pax as I always figure if they have the confidence to sit up front they're most likely outgoing people and won't be boring to talk to. They're treating the ride more as a friend from down the road picking them up than a business and for me, I work better on the vibes than the business part of the gig. I've worked enough office jobs (or jobs that have office work regularly done), so I work better off making people feel like we aren't wearing suit and ties and shit.

I agree with the person who said that people who sit in the back are more of a "problem". The touchy people in my experience are always the drunk back seaters.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Huh? LOL, this doesn't even make sense. Try again.
> Reading, processing information, dear god. You really are that dumb.





BBslider001 said:


> Huh? LOL, this doesn't even make sense. Try again.


I've reported you. The mental health professionals are on their way. They'll help you to read, drive, drive with people sitting next to you, not have that disgusting aggression you have, help you navigate forums and navigate life.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> I've reported you. The mental health professionals are on their way. They'll help you to read, drive, drive with people sitting next to you, not have that disgusting aggression you have, help you navigate forums and navigate life.


Hahahahahaha, whatever floats ya bud. Motor on!!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> When the pax pays for the ride, he/she is paying for the entire car and essentially owns it and its driver for the ride's duration.


No one owns me or my car for 64.5¢ per mile.



Blatherskite said:


> It's just an opportunity to get out of the house and away from the spouse now that we're all retired, right?


Speak for yourself. Some of us are trying to make ends meet while looking for another job that doesn't royally suck. But personally, if I was just doing this for fun and didn't need the money, I wouldn't put up with any BS even for a split second.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

I keep my small gym bag in the back of my car----it's a hatchback. Had a pickup going to the airport last week. Guy starts to load his medium size roll-on bag, picks up my bag and takes it to my front seat. I look at him and he says, "I don't want to have to share "my" trunk space with your bag."

I took his bag out, put it on the curb, cancelled the ride without a word being said. I don't need his $15 that badly to have to put up with this ******bag's attitude.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> After driving about a year I, like many others, began to keep my front passenger seat all the way forward.
> Only to be adjusted for a 4th pax.
> Now, 98% of pax get this, usually a quick glance thru the window is enough of a clue for them that there is a large bag on the seat and they're not welcome there.
> 
> ...


My policy is that all riders sit in the middle passenger seat. If there are multiple riders and someone needs to sit in the front pax seat, no problem. Riders 5. & 6, in multiple ride events, sit in third row seating, which is a challenge in itself. We don't design or make our vehicles, we just buy the vehicle we need and move forward. If someone wants to sit up front with us, again no problem. Have at it.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

blackjackross said:


> I look at him and he says, "I don't want to have to share "my" trunk space with your bag."


Wow, "his" trunk space? I would've canceled, too, that's so damn disrespectful.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> No one owns me or my car for 64.5¢ per mile.


_Owns_ you, totally _owns_ you. You didn't comprehend the bit about answering "Yowsah!", did you? Owns your automobile too. Like, if they wanted, they could decide to make you detour to Maaco and have the thing repainted to suite their taste. Here's a roll-eyes to punctuate my comments this time: :rollseyes:

The whole "owns you" thing was a response to some member whom I can't be bothered to look back at and who actually remarked in this thread that the pax owns the ride. The poster probably internally translates the word "driver" to "Stepandfetchit" every time he/she/it sees that word here.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> _Owns_ you, totally _owns_ you. You didn't comprehend the bit about answering "Yowsah!", did you? Owns your automobile too. Like, if they wanted, they could decide to make you detour to Maaco and have the thing repainted to suite their taste. Here's a roll-eyes to punctuate my comments this time: :rollseyes:
> 
> The whole "owns you" thing was a response to some member whom I can't be bothered to look back at and who actually remarked in this thread that the pax owns the ride. The poster probably internally translates the word "driver" to "Stepandfetchit" every time he/she/it sees that word here.


Got it. I must've missed that post.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I've had people sit in the front because 1, they want to flirt with me ,,,2 they really hate sitting in the back seat 3) they are elderly and the front seat is easier, 4) they are from another country and they don't sit in the back


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

rkozy said:


> The passenger is basically buying the entire car. If you roll up to a stop with four pax (like I did today outside a casino) then somebody will be getting in the front seat. Denying any passenger -- even if it's just a solitary pax -- the front seat could invite retaliation in the form of one-starred false allegations.
> 
> With Uber and Lyft, you have to pick your battles. I'm not going to battle a passenger over which seat they prefer. If they want the front seat, they can have the f-ing thing. It's better than spending two days on a "time-out" because the guy you forced into the backseat suddenly decided you had too much to drink.


Sometimes I'm just not in the mood for company and I need space .
Lately I'm making chicken squat so I'm not in the mood.
If they don't like it I'll refund the $3.23 for the ride.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

blackjackross said:


> I keep my small gym bag in the back of my car----it's a hatchback. Had a pickup going to the airport last week. Guy starts to load his medium size roll-on bag, picks up my bag and takes it to my front seat. I look at him and he says, "I don't want to have to share "my" trunk space with your bag."
> 
> I took his bag out, put it on the curb, cancelled the ride without a word being said. I don't need his $15 that badly to have to put up with this @@@@@@bag's attitude.


Good on you!

I think it's so ridiculous when ppl behave like they're shocked to see a personal item in my trunk. Like a small gym bag. Or small cooler. Even when their stuff only takes up half the trunk. They give my bag this look lol ...

What's wrong with these pax? No. I disagree with this "own my car" thing. You don't own shit. I'm allowed to have a small personal non-offensive item in my trunk.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

I have no problem with pax sitting in the front seat.

If there is a place that should make anyone uncomfortable it is the pax sitting directly behind you.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> What a world! What a world! What a world!


Dear Wicked Witch of The West,

I should have expounded more fully on my front seat reasoning.

You know, for those who have little experience at this gig and have no idea what it involves.

Once upon a time there were Checker....no; lets start earlier.

Once upon a time there were horse drawn carriages and rickshaws. The pax had ALL the space inside the conveyance. The driver was outside.

Now let's jump to the Checker Cab. HUGE back seat area. Have you ever watched an old movie? No one would even think of sitting in the front seat. 
Why would they? The luxury is in the back. You're special; you've hired this ride and you want to look like it!

For more than a year I let Pax sit where they liked, the only surprise came with how many (mostly young) females plopped down next to me.

Let me assure you it wasn't because I turned them on.

Now, most rides, I'll guess 75%, are a single person. And I'm thinking what they'd like is what they can't get on a airplane, LEGROOM.

So, I know something they don't know, because it's MY CAR.

I have arranged the front seat so they have massive room on the back seat, right side. It's a big back seat to start with, now it's spacious.

When they try for the front, I tell them, "There's a bunch of space in the back."

No single pax gets in on the left side, I won't permit it.

Why does a single pax jump in the front? I think in many cases they're embarrassed at the idea of being seen as a pampered class.

Today I had a ridiculous example. A lady got in the back seat and we were waiting a couple minutes for her husband. She had time to tell me they were on an anniversary trip and they were staying at a B&B and I was taking them into the city for a dinner.

So, romantic weekend. You think?

The dude comes out and tries to get in the front with me!


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

Personally I prefer for single pax to sit in front. It's easier to communicate, for instance you can tell if they're talking to you or to their phone.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Hahahahahaha, whatever floats ya bud. Motor on!!


They'll also teach you words that are more than 3 letters! i.e bud.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> They'll also teach you words that are more than 3 letters! i.e bud.


Ah ya got me. I can't believe the juxtaposition this has created with our conflicting ideas and your repetitive rhetoric. But, like I said, motor on!


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

I always keep my front seat all the way foward and multiple items on the seat. I want 1 or 2 pax in the back seat, third gets to sit up front. If a pax opens the front door, i politely remind them that they will be more comfortable in the back. If they look sketchy, they don't get in at all.

The reasons are:
1. If they stink, I don't want them next to me
2. Personal space. Everyone likes their space. It's my car, I get to define my space. I am not anti-social, I am selectively social. IDGAF, with a polite smile, of course.
3. Fewer places in the car that need deep cleaning. Most of the time, I can vacuum one floorboard, hit the seats quickly and be done in a minute or two.
4. Driver Security. It is easier to call for help. You may be able to dial 911 without them realizing or being able to stop you easily. It is also easier to exit the car without them stopping you. It is very hard for a pax to grab the steering wheel, gear shifter, or phone from the back seat. Dashcam records the back pax more effectively. I can go on and on. The reasons for pax to sit in the back far outweigh the reasons to sit in front.
5. Professionalism. When they sit in back, they are reminded that this is a professional situation. Most of my acquaintances even sit in the back during an Uber/Lyft ride, especially opposite genders. It keeps interactions and conversations on a professional level. Friends ride in front and don't get charged.
6. Pax Security. Most pax feel safer in the back assuming they have taken their own precautions such as verifying child locks are not activated.
7. Health & hygene. The farther you sit from a stranger, the lower likelihood of catching communicable diseases.

Those are my reasons. If a pax asks politely, especially if they give a good reason, then I am likely to accommodate them.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

gambler1621 said:


> I always keep my front seat all the way foward and multiple items on the seat. I want 1 or 2 pax in the back seat, third gets to sit up front. If a pax opens the front door, i politely remind them that they will be more comfortable in the back. If they look sketchy, they don't get in at all.
> 
> The reasons are:
> 1. If they stink, I don't want them next to me
> ...


Mic drop...


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Guys you have to be OG about this. I keep the front door locked and point to the rear if they try to get in. If they stomp their feet you can just cancel.

We aren't friends so why pretend?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

gambler1621 said:


> I always keep my front seat all the way foward and multiple items on the seat. I want 1 or 2 pax in the back seat, third gets to sit up front. If a pax opens the front door, i politely remind them that they will be more comfortable in the back. If they look sketchy, they don't get in at all.
> 
> The reasons are:
> 1. If they stink, I don't want them next to me
> ...


*WOW! I am going to print your post and keep copies of it on my front passenger seat. If any Pax wants to know why they need to sit in the back I will hand them a copy and tell them: "pick your poison!*


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Speaking of this whole front seat thing though, I think in general though it's pretty rare that I get any SINGLE riders that sits in the front seat or asks to get in the front. I remember on an average full time work week I could pick up like 150 riders and only like 2 or them would jump in the front seat. Sometimes can go through a whole week and nobody jumps up front.




How often are you guys on average per week getting any one rider to ask for the front any way?

That's also part of the reason why I don't care because it's rare as hell for me any way. Especially if it's somebody already in professional clothes in a briefcase going to work. You know they're not going to do shit (have a job that's not worth being on the news for) and they're likely cleaner than I am.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Gtown driver .,... it only happens about 1 out of 35 rides. Generally the pax tells me that she (it is always a she) gets nauseous, or claustrophobic if sitting in the rear. I do not understand this, but I let them sit up front. Sometimes we have a brief conversation about why my default position is all women in the back.. They generally understand my fear and that I am trying to protect my ass..


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> Gtown driver .,... it only happens about 1 out of 35 rides. Generally the pax tells me that she (it is always a she) gets nauseous, or claustrophobic if sitting in the rear. I do not understand this, but I let them sit up front. Sometimes we have a brief conversation about why my default position is all women in the back.. They generally understand my fear and that I am trying to protect my ass..


Interesting that it's always a lady as you'd figure ladies by default would think that sitting in the back helps their safety. I've noticed that it's equally guys and girls that like to sit in front when they do.

I could understand her claustrophobic thing. For me the front pax seat is always more comfortable and I noticed most people in crutches generally prefer to sit in the front with the seat pushed back. Somebody in crutches is like 70 percent of the time already looking for the front seat.

Proves what I was figuring which is you rarely get a single front seater to begin with.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> People will do that with tote bags, which is why I keep my purse on the front seat. People WILL NOT touch purses. They open the front door, look at the purse, then they look at me. I smile, then they say "I'll get in the back." Problem solved.
> 
> 4 seats are available if needed, but I prefer not having someone in the front seat for security purposes. (and because my dashcam records the backseat well, but doesn't get everything in the front)


How can you feel more "secure" with someone seated behind you who can gag you, stab you and attack you in any which way while you're trying to keep your eyes on the road?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

everydayimubering said:


> How can you feel more "secure" with someone seated behind you who can gag you, stab you and attack you in any which way while you're trying to keep your eyes on the road?


A person in the backseat CAN choke me, stab me or slit my throat, but doing so would lead to a serious carwreck that would potentially kill them. That's why that type of thing rarely happens.

A woman in the front seat poses little threat, but guys in the front seat, especially sexually deprived individuals, (like MANY riders) do shit like touch you, put their hand on your leg, and other shit that creeps us out and poses a serious threat to our safety. Haven't you ever had a guy do that shit to you? Where would you prefer that guy sit, in the front in arms reach, or in the back seat, out of reach and where he can be recorded on your webcam?


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> After driving about a year I, like many others, began to keep my front passenger seat all the way forward.
> Only to be adjusted for a 4th pax.
> Now, 98% of pax get this, usually a quick glance thru the window is enough of a clue for them that there is a large bag on the seat and they're not welcome there.
> 
> ...


I don't get this paranoia about letting people sit in the front. Why not let them choose rather than sit squeezed in the back seat when you have an extra seat in front which is more comfortable with extra legroom and it can recline too.

Personally, unless they stink real bad - I'd rather have them sit in front, especially if they like to have a conversation with me.



Fozzie said:


> A person in the backseat CAN choke me, stab me or slit my throat, but doing so would lead to a serious carwreck that would potentially kill them. That's why that type of thing rarely happens.
> 
> A woman in the front seat poses little threat, but guys in the front seat, especially sexually deprived individuals, (like MANY riders) do shit like touch you, put their hand on your leg, and other shit that creeps us out and poses a serious threat to our safety. Haven't you ever had a guy do that shit to you? Where would you prefer that guy sit, in the front in arms reach, or in the back seat, out of reach and where he can be recorded on your webcam?


I do agree with you on that! Some men can be a real menace and a nuisance to deal with.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> When the pax pays for the ride, he/she is paying for the entire car and essentially owns it and its driver for the ride's duration.


*No*


----------



## Boomer57 (Apr 28, 2019)

Most men sit in back unless party of 3. Maybe my age. I have not had to put tampons in front seat ...yet .


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Boomer57 said:


> Most men sit in back unless party of 3. Maybe my age. I have not had to put tampons in front seat ...yet .


Ummmm, what??!



Fozzie said:


> A person in the backseat CAN choke me, stab me or slit my throat, but doing so would lead to a serious carwreck that would potentially kill them. That's why that type of thing rarely happens.
> 
> A woman in the front seat poses little threat, but guys in the front seat, especially sexually deprived individuals, (like MANY riders) do shit like touch you, put their hand on your leg, and other shit that creeps us out and poses a serious threat to our safety. Haven't you ever had a guy do that shit to you? Where would you prefer that guy sit, in the front in arms reach, or in the back seat, out of reach and where he can be recorded on your webcam?


Is this for real? I complete and total stranger will put a hand on your leg?


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

gambler1621 said:


> I always keep my front seat all the way foward and multiple items on the seat. I want 1 or 2 pax in the back seat, third gets to sit up front. If a pax opens the front door, i politely remind them that they will be more comfortable in the back. If they look sketchy, they don't get in at all.
> 
> The reasons are:
> 
> Those are my reasons. If a pax asks politely, especially if they give a good reason, then I am likely to accommodate them.


What an authoritative list.

I typically place my laptop bag (almost always carried so I can study / code / surf when parked waiting for pings) and emergency garbage bag (that also acts as an obscuring screen when I'm away from the car) on my front passenger seat, and it is usually enough of a deterrence. Out of ~760 trips so far, I can only recall 4 single riders opting for 'shotgun', split evenly between guys and women. Not even the middle / high school classmate I had as a customer went shotgun.

As to a party of 2 on a non-Shared / Pool, have only had one 'shotgun', who turned out to be a pregnant frontseat driver that necessitated ejection and even police manhandling. Upon ride cancellation, and having barely driven half a mile, the bastard even attempted to claim to the dispatcher that I was 'detaining' her.


----------



## Boomer57 (Apr 28, 2019)

Boomer57 said:


> Most men sit in back unless party of 3. Maybe my age. I have not had to put tampons in front seat ...yet .


Somebody posted that as a way to encourage men to sit in back.Lol not me


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I had a medical pick up today through a concierge service . Guy at a trailer park. He was about 350 lbs and needed a ride to dialysis . I shut him down on the front seat request and I’m glad I did !!

I noticed he had a medical boot on his foot, turns out he had a FLESH EATING BACtERIA and half of his foot was removed. He said it happened as dominos pizza driver?? Either way I immediately had to clarify if he still had the bacteria ? to which he replied “they wouldn’t let me leave the hospital if I did” ..either way that’s gnarly!!! And no, I don’t need him THAT close to me. In fact , these people all potentially have germs and viruses .. the further away from my breathing space the better. He also started giving me play by play directions right on time with the GPS.. I hate that!!! If he were next to me doing that , I’d be even more annoyed.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had a medical pick up today through a concierge service . Guy at a trailer park. He was about 350 lbs and needed a ride to dialysis . I shut him down on the front seat request and I'm glad I did !!
> 
> I noticed he had a medical boot on his foot, turns out he had a FLESH EATING BACtERIA and half of his foot was removed. He said it happened as dominos pizza driver?? Either way I immediately had to clarify if he still had the bacteria ? to which he replied "they wouldn't let me leave the hospital if I did" ..either way that's gnarly!!! And no, I don't need him THAT close to me. In fact , these people all potentially have germs and viruses .. the further away from my breathing space the better. He also started giving me play by play directions right on time with the GPS.. I hate that!!! If he were next to me doing that , I'd be even more annoyed.


Best post yet!! Oceanside CA?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

everydayimubering said:


> I don't get this paranoia about letting people sit in the front. Why not let them choose rather than sit squeezed in the back seat when you have an extra seat in front which is more comfortable with extra legroom and it can recline too.
> 
> Personally, unless they stink real bad - I'd rather have them sit in front, especially if they like to have a conversation with me.


I'm also definitely front seat pax person. Doesn't bother me mainly because

1. The obvious being a dude thing. The touchy females are pretty much always the back seat ones and front seat pax never really have touched me in my experience. Could have to worry about a gay guy, but I treat everyone as a friend and it works out usually. I don't care what or who you are, I feel if you wanted to get in the front you probably have a personality and don't have much to hide.

2. If they have a sickness they're already too close to you whether they sit in the front or the back. If you're driving a sedan the back seat is still close enough to catch whatever they have. Just lucky my immune system has saved me from flu or much anything for years. Once you are putting bodies in your car period you are exposed. Front or back seat doesn't make a difference.

3. Pretty much nearly all of the front seat pax people are talkative people and I like to talk so it works. I've had one drunk lady in the front seat that did nothing but stare at me the whole 10 minute drive at night, but I just found it amusing.

I don't blame anybody for not wanting people in their front seat, that's for certain. 100 percent understand why those who don't like it don't like it.

I'm just extremely outgoing so the front seat actually brings me a sense of comfort. Compared to the average person who just treats your car like a taxi and gives you less of a visual of what they're doing any way. If you're in the front seat I can see more of what you're doing and who you are than if you're chilling behind me any way. At my old driving job I drove a huge shuttle van and most pax actually preferred sitting up front with me. That probably helped me getting used to it.

I always see someone sitting in the front seat as "hey I'm here and don't have much to hide, how are you doing?" and I like that.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> After driving about a year I, like many others, began to keep my front passenger seat all the way forward.
> Only to be adjusted for a 4th pax.
> Now, 98% of pax get this, usually a quick glance thru the window is enough of a clue for them that there is a large bag on the seat and they're not welcome there.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this, but for the record, some people get car sick riding in the backseat.


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

Whaaaaaaaaa!! I'm sick of people complaining about people sitting in the front. It is so petty. If it's OK if there is 4 people than why do you have a problem if it's one person. 
Are you scared your going to be attacked? 
That can happen from the back seat also.
Are you so anti-social that you can't have a conversation with a random stranger about things that don't interest you?
Well maybe this job isn't for you.
Some people get car sick from the back seat. Are you going to deny that Pax the seat if they ask?
Stop your *****ing and just drive. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I really don't care where people sit I have 4 seats available. Pick one, and lets go.


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> See, for 3 people, I always let one sit in the front, if that's what they wanted to do. 1 or 2? Not right off the bat, and the reason had better be better than "I'm a man!".
> 
> That'll get you the trunk!


In some cultures, women must stay/walk behind the man. That would include women in the back seat, and the musty guy sits upfront. ?
I agree that if it's only two pax, both of them must ride in the back seat. Period.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Steven V said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa!! I'm sick of people complaining about people sitting in the front. It is so petty. If it's OK if there is 4 people than why do you have a problem if it's one person.
> Are you scared your going to be attacked?
> That can happen from the back seat also.
> Are you so anti-social that you can't have a conversation with a random stranger about things that don't interest you?
> ...


Also, the ones who prefer to sit in the back are often the "entitled" ones who like to be "chauffeured" and the ones who make demands about the AC/heating/charger/gum/water/music volume/going too fast/too slow/the route being followed and play backseat driver - but no conversation, as somehow they're at a higher level than you.



Gtown Driver said:


> I'm also definitely front seat pax person. Doesn't bother me mainly because
> 
> 1. The obvious being a dude thing. The touchy females are pretty much always the back seat ones and front seat pax never really have touched me in my experience. Could have to worry about a gay guy, but I treat everyone as a friend and it works out usually. I don't care what or who you are, I feel if you wanted to get in the front you probably have a personality and don't have much to hide.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it any better. OTOH, I do understand that some female drivers might take it as a violation of their personal space when a single male jumps onto the front seat instead of the rear seat, and some of them do have a tendency to lean over and find an excuse to touch you, and that can be offensive.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

everydayimubering said:


> Also, the ones who prefer to sit in the back are often the "entitled" ones who like to be "chauffeured" and the ones who make demands about the AC/heating/charger/gum/water/music volume/going too fast/too slow/the route being followed and play backseat driver - but no conversation, as somehow they're at a higher level than you.


The ones who sit in front adjust the ac, radio. etc. without asking, play front seat driver, try to plug phone into aux port without asking, end the ride early on YOUR phone and give themselves 5 stars, and on and on...

Every driver has their own way of doing things. It"s their car and their choice.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Maybe I don't get it, but why does it matter if they want to sit in the front? I guess if you are anti-social and dont want to have any interaction with the pax then I see being confrontational and insisting they sit in the back. Outside of that, why does it matter? It really shouldn't be that big of an issue to move the seat back. It literally takes 15 seconds to reach over and move it back if they move it.


I'm not anti-social. I just got too many "friendly" pats on my thigh


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Everyone here has spoken their mind and no one is going to change it. Do what you do and be you....and MOVE ON. There have been good reasons given on both sides. The bottom line is we are IC workers, which means I DO WHAT I WANT. Your opinion matters to me ZERO. Again, move on.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

gambler1621 said:


> The ones who sit in front adjust the ac, radio. etc. without asking, play front seat driver, try to plug phone into aux port without asking, end the ride early on YOUR phone and give themselves 5 stars, and on and on...
> 
> Every driver has their own way of doing things. It"s their car and their choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

I once picked up 2 people. Don't know what their relationship status was but the girl sit in the front and the guy sat in the back. Neither one said a word to each other. It was one of the most awkward ride ever. I am guessing they were dating but had a huge fight.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> Everyone here has spoken their mind and no one is going to change it.
> 
> Your opinion matters to me ZERO. Again, move on.


Gee thanks. We were all waiting for you to tell us when to wrap this up.

You're probably having a busy day.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> Gee thanks. We were all waiting for you to tell us when to wrap this up.
> 
> You're probably having a busy day.


Well no more waiting cuz there it is. ?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Maybe you guys have worst pax than here in Tulsa but I seldom have any issues with pax invading my personal space.





Mikeoftulsa said:


> *******? lol. Ignore me if you want. Your loss.


You'll have to excuse some of the ladies here Mike. They wouldn't know humor if it was sitting in their front seat. 
You're alright in my book.


----------



## Boomer57 (Apr 28, 2019)

Sit in front. Sit in back. Just don't micro manage my driving. Men. Lol


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

That has happened more times than I care to remember, and it was the girl who hopped onto the front seat first leaving the guy with no choice but to sit in the back. I assume maybe it was not really a date but the girl didn't want to sit next to the guy for whatever reason. I could feel the guy watching me from behind lest I get too chatty with the girl - especially if he is getting off first.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

How come you say you are driving about ONE year.
You joined the UP forum in 2016.
I also keep my front seat all the way forward.
3 people, one can seat in the front seat.
One girl can seat in the front seat.
Othe than that NO.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Dice Man said:


> How come you say you are driving about ONE year.


I'll just assume you meant that as a question.

Let's read my first line again: "After driving about a year I, like many others, began to keep my front passenger seat..."

The word "began" refers to a time in the past.

Don't worry, you're in good company; much of this thread is evidence that reading comprehension rates have taken a hit.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Whats funny is after replying to this thread, I had this ditsy girl and her friend get in the car, ditsy girl gets in the front, and takes a hit on her vape then after blowing it out is like ohh crap, do you mind if I hit this. I told her it's a little late to say no. She didn't vape any more thankfully, then she starts trying to adjust the radio and then asked if she can sync her phone with my car. I had to tell her no. Real nice girl, just way to ditsy and didn't seem like she hears the word no often. Very entertaining.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Whats funny is after replying to this thread, I had this ditsy girl and her friend get in the car, ditsy girl gets in the front, and takes a hit on her vape then after blowing it out is like ohh crap, do you mind if I hit this. I told her it's a little late to say no. She didn't vape any more thankfully, then she starts trying to adjust the radio and then asked if she can sync her phone with my car. I had to tell her no. Real nice girl, just way to ditsy and didn't seem like she hears the word no often. Very entertaining.


Yeah every once in a while you get one of those rare front seaters that just tries to be extra. Just gotta know how to handle them.

I finally got another front seat pax. Was using Lyft. Was a dude that works at the theater at community college. He definitely had a bit of BO going on (funny no one's really mentioned that concerning anti front seat stuff), but can't blame him because it's a sticky MD summer. He walked up to the front pax door and didn't quite immediately get in. He somewhat politely waited for me to give a thumbs up to get in the front seat and then he jumped in.

I said hey wuz up and we talked about each other's work for a bit. Then he got silent after I brought up something about the weather. Knowing myself though if you get in the front seat I'm going to talk your butt off any way because I figure if you're up there you're cool with it and I got him back into conversation. Talked about how he wanted to eventually work at the Kennedy center. Gave him his 10 minute ride home and just as I was driving off I heard the tip sound. Tipped me 3 bucks after.

Another good front seater.


----------



## Thehomiegene (May 10, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> What an excellent question. I'm so glad you're here to add to the discussion!
> 
> If there are 4 people I move the bag to the floor in front of my seat.
> 
> ...


People complain about anything they can


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> After driving about a year I, like many others, began to keep my front passenger seat all the way forward.
> Only to be adjusted for a 4th pax.
> Now, 98% of pax get this, usually a quick glance thru the window is enough of a clue for them that there is a large bag on the seat and they're not welcome there.
> 
> ...


9 times out of 10 it's the girls that sit up front. And, they are usually hot, so I don't complain.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> After driving about a year I, like many others, began to keep my front passenger seat all the way forward.
> Only to be adjusted for a 4th pax.
> Now, 98% of pax get this, usually a quick glance thru the window is enough of a clue for them that there is a large bag on the seat and they're not welcome there.
> 
> ...


Unless you are driving an SUV, it is unreasonable to demand that THREE adults sit in back. In any sedan, if there are 3 or of course 4, one can have the front if they choose.

One or two, backseat only.

The reason is simple: SAFETY. A front seat pax blocks peripheral vision and is an unneeded distraction.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

And when you get 2 or 3 in the back they all want to get in and out of the same dam door, crawl all the way across the seat, that's really annoying . Sometimes though they half to


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> I'm not anti-social. I just got too many "friendly" pats on my thigh


We know there is no friendly pat on the thigh. It's a sensitive zone for women. That's so horrible.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't mind where people sit unless there is only one passenger and they sit directly behind me. You can ask them to move in that situation... A few times I've had 2 passengers and 1 sits up front... No problem...

If you don't want someone in the front seat with less than 4 passengers, that's cool, but with 3 passengers, that's an uncomfortable ride and I'd be ordering a new car if it was a long distance or there were a ton of other cars around.

I've only taken rideshare as a passenger 4 or 5 times and I've sat in front every time but once a woman driver asked me to sit in the back as I opened the front door. No problem there because I was the only passenger. I understand why women would prefer all passengers sit in the back, but at the same time, 3 in the back would be a no-go for me. 

4 passengers, especially with luggage, who cram in the vehicle I'm wondering why they didn't order an XL.


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Maybe I don't get it, but why does it matter if they want to sit in the front? I guess if you are anti-social and dont want to have any interaction with the pax then I see being confrontational and insisting they sit in the back. Outside of that, why does it matter? It really shouldn't be that big of an issue to move the seat back. It literally takes 15 seconds to reach over and move it back if they move it.


A crazy, whacked out or drunk rider, is more accessible and likely to attack you from the passenger seat than the back seat.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Sit where you want in my car. If you choose to sit up front, have some conversation skills. If you don't have conversation skills, I have license to harass you with stupid non-conversation on the weather, traffic, what I am eating for lunch, what you plan on eating for lunch, etc.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

I guess I'm weird because I don't have an issue with pax in the front seat. Got one up here now. Waiting at the first stop while he gets his coffee.



Uberladysf777 said:


> I've had a few men get weird w me- one time one guy suddenly out of nowhere grabbed my breast?I'm not gonna lie- my blood pressure goes UP and I don't feel 100% safe anymore when a man gets in the front seat. I also had a neurotic woman in the front seat honk my horn without asking and also reach for my steering wheel. She seemed like she needed medication!??‍♀I never realized how many unstable people there are in society until I started to drive Uber...


Anyone tries to invade my personal space and they are getting booted from my car ASAP. Ride done. GTFO. Period.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

everydayimubering said:


> That has happened more times than I care to remember, and it was the girl who hopped onto the front seat first leaving the guy with no choice but to sit in the back. I assume maybe it was not really a date but the girl didn't want to sit next to the guy for whatever reason. I could feel the guy watching me from behind lest I get too chatty with the girl - especially if he is getting off first.


Yeah, well... if he was planning on getting off first, of COURSE she didn't want to sit in the back with him!


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

I work in a college town so I’d say I get a pretty good cross section of pax. It’s about 80% get in the back, but 20% still sit in the front. I’m shocked that people don’t value their personal space. I’d think it’d be 95/5, but no. I don’t mind if there’s 3 and 1 sits in the front. Or even if there’s 2 with 1 front (had that happen before). But the 1 single pax, all up in my personal space happens 20% of the time and I feel compelled to talk because if there’s silence it feels weird. I don’t like it and I don’t know why the pax would even want to do it?

I have had 2 “memorable” front seat riders. The first was a disaster. It’s late at night this woman comes out to my SUV carrying a garbage bag. I expect her to get in the back (because she’s freaking carrying something) and she of course opens the front door. She climbs in and I hear clanging. It must have been beer bottles from all that she drank that night or she was a can collecting hobo. At this point it’s weird but it gets worse. I start driving and of course I now feel compelled to talk to this garbage lady, I’m at a loss. Luckily she entertained herself....she’s wearing a fanny pack and I look over at her bc she was squirming around with that fanny pack. No she wasn’t pleasuring herself. It was worse. She took out a syringe and injected herself with what I can only assume was heroin. Don’t think this was a diabetes shot bc after she injects herself she looks at me and starts asking me these weird questions, while also completely slurring her speech. She asks “Do you everrr get scurrred picking up passengers?” I said to her “Not till you sweetheart”.. I drive as quickly as I can to her house. She stumbles out carrying her trash bag and forgets her phone. I end up later that night taking it to the police station bc I don’t want Uber to give that pax my number or ever see her again.

The other memorable one was much sweeter. I pick up this girl from a bar. I’m checking my phone and I don’t even look at her and she gets in the back seat. The ride is only going to take 3 minutes. I start going and this girl says “I don’t wanna sit in the back. I’m gonna sit in the front” and proceeds to climb over my console and wiggle her way from sitting behind me to the front seat. Normally I’d be upset with that type of climbing around in my Tucson but this girl was extremely petite and attractive. I say wow you’re really flexible. She says yeah I used to be a gymnast. So now she’s in the front seat I feel compelled to talk. I ask her about her spring break. I’ll never forget her answer. She says she went to Miami. I say that must have been awesome. She says “no it sucked. I was craving clam chowder all week and couldn’t find it anywhere. You’re right on an ocean and no seafood. Makes no sense to me?” Of things that I never thought I’d ever hear in my life, the lack of clam chowder ruining a spring break had to top my list.

Then I thought this is why I like Uber (sometimes). You run into people and have conversations that you’d never find anywhere else. At its worst it’s entertainment


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> People will do that with tote bags, which is why I keep my purse on the front seat. People WILL NOT touch purses.


Come pick up in the hood in miami.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Come pick up in the hood in miami.


Nope.

I choose where I pickup, and "the hood in Miami" ain't on the list of approved pickup locations.


----------

